# Gotta go for awhile



## Lauralee (Jan 4, 2002)

For personal reasons, I have decided to take a hiatus from the BB. Thank you all for your help, you are all wonderful!I will still lurk every now and then to check for answers to any of my posts. I wish you all well!!  LauraPS Eric, I will send you an e-mail


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Hi Laura,As you can see, even though I am not as active o the BB, I still lurk as well... Just to touch base on your other post. I had a similar situation regarding not wanting to listen. Mike says that sometimes even though our belief system is not wanted it is a part of us, and we subconsciously feel at odds at having it leave us. We sort of battle within ourselves to hang on to "who we are" even though we don't really want that part of us (the IBS thoughts.) This happened to me, where I just didn't want to listen, I felt mad at the sessions, even thought intellectully I knew this was sort of silly, it was a strong feeling. This is what is happening to you. Like me, you probably have had IBS for a while, and like me, I know you have other area in your life besides IBS that are stressors. The program sometimes addresses these other stressors before the IBS, as your subconscious mind sees those issues as more of a need,etc. Mike can reassure you more about this, but basically, this may be the same thing for you... anyway, just know that you will pass through this phase as well, and that we support ya... have a good hiatus, and feel free to keep in touch if ya need me or us.Blessings...  ~ Marilyn


----------



## LML (Jul 17, 2001)

Best to you, lauralee! I understand, I think, how you feel. This BB has given me SO many resourcesand good ideas that have been enormously helpful. Mike's tapes only being the last good thing I've tried. But it also is good to get away and live your life and not place too much focus on the IBS part of it when possible. At least that seems to be good for me.Linda


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Have a great break!!!And enjoy your summer.







CYA and don't forget to pop in and say hi!  BQ


----------



## JeanG (Oct 20, 1999)

Hi Laura:We'll miss you, but sometimes we all need a break, and our personal lives come first before the BB. I take little mini breaks myself now and then.I hope you come back when you're feeling up to it.







JeanG


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Hi lauralee, got your email and understand. I will send you one back also, it is good to take a breather from here. It is not always good to do nothing but focus on IBS, because if you don't it can actually get better through thinking about something else and living life. I will write you soon. I do want to say because I know you will be lurking that go ahead still and post questions if you need to.


----------



## zayaka26 (Jul 5, 2001)

Hi Laura,I have been away because my computer is dead right now.







I wish you are doing ok and that you come back soon. Oh! I had to tell you, I love Brad Pitt too!







Take care


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Hope you get the puter back up and running Zay.







Laura, I see you lurking. LOL


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

You know Laura, I won't be able to pop in here as much either with the kids home from school for the summer, starting tomorrow.







I'm looking forward to having my kids to myself more and giving them more of my time. This is the first time in many summers that I have felt real relaxed about the summer break. I guess it has been such a stressful and busy year for us that the downtime that summer break allows is sorely needed and perhaps more appreciated. They are getting older and are more self sufficient so we can play and work together more without me doing all the "maintenance" (







) by myself.So I'm wishing you some nice lazy summer days, lots of giggling, and sticky hands. May the watermelon be dripping off your elbows soon!  BQ


----------

